# Trallen44's True low tech 55 gal. journal. (56K new pics 9/25/10)



## brion0

You have some nice looking plants. The reflections are realy bad, Id like to see better pics. Looking forward to seing how your tank comes together.


----------



## Shavemacman

I agree, some nice plants in there and yes the glare is hard to see through. I always take tank photos at night with all the surrounding house lighting off.


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> You have some nice looking plants. The reflections are realy bad, Id like to see better pics. Looking forward to seing how your tank comes together.


Thanks Brion, I took some new pics last night and now have replaced the old ones. They are a little better I think, but still not great. But the best I can do with the cell phone.



Shavemacman said:


> I agree, some nice plants in there and yes the glare is hard to see through. I always take tank photos at night with all the surrounding house lighting off.


Thanks Shavemacman, That is exactly what I did last night, but didn't get the new pics posted until tonight. Hopefully will have a new camera soon so that I can take good pics for the rest of the post. And if I get it soon enough, to replace these photos with better ones.

Tim


----------



## brion0

Much better, the lace plant is cool, was it growen from a bulb? How long have you been growwing plants in this tank? The bulb is original eqiptment?


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> Much better, the lace plant is cool, was it growen from a bulb? How long have you been growwing plants in this tank? The bulb is original eqiptment?


Thanks Brion,

It is a bulb plant. I bought it growing, then it went dormant and is now out and growing again. I have a larger one in my 40 gal that I am going to redo too. I will be moving it into this tank. I guess I have been growing plants in here for 1 -2 years. Don't remember the exact date. It was plastic, then tried a few plants and then gradually phased out all the plastic plants. I just purchased the light bulb this last weekend for the tank. The old one was going for about 10 months and wasn't as bright. Didn't even say the wattage on it. I hope this is the bulb you are talking about. 

Tim


----------



## Trallen44

Well, there is some good news and some bad news. The good news is that I got a new camera. I was playing with it a little bit. Just took forever to upload the pics onto photobucket. Here are a few better pics of the tank.




















This tank has red lizzard whiptails and scarlet badis in it.










These pics are of the first babies I got from my Nigerian Reds. They are young adults now.


















I know I need to do some cleaning before I take more pics, but I just had to try the new camera out. :smile:

Now for the bad news. I will most likely have surgery next week, so that will delay me on this. But it will give me a little more time to get everything gathered up and planed out. It will give me a week to sit at the house on painkillers, and do lots of searches on the internet. Never know what I might come up with for a scape then!! :hihi: I am looking for some Petrified wood for this if anyone knows anyone that sells it I would apreciate the heads up. It will give me more time to take pics of different fish I have and post them though. So that is a good thing.


----------



## brion0

Trallen, the whiptails are neat, how big do they get? Glad you got a new camera so you could share with us. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## Trallen44

Hey Brion,

My oldest ones are only about 4 to 4.5 " long. And I have had them for about a year now. I think that is thier max size from what I have read. Thanks.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I had a little bit of a set back. Somehow I have managed to melt most of my crypts. So I am off to do a water changes and then I will update this later this evening or tomorrow evening.


----------



## Starálfur

I am very interested in this as this is exactly the type of tank I want to set up. I take it you don't inject CO2 right? Do you add fertilizers?

How long have you had this set up, and how big were the plants when you first planted them? Where did you get your plants?

It's beautiful.


----------



## oldpunk78

Trallen44 said:


> Well, I had a little bit of a set back. Somehow I have managed to melt most of my crypts. So I am off to do a water changes and then I will update this later this evening or tomorrow evening.


i wouldn't worry about the crypts melting. that's what they do. they don't like being moved much. they will bounce back as most are very hearty.


----------



## Trallen44

Starálfur said:


> I am very interested in this as this is exactly the type of tank I want to set up. I take it you don't inject CO2 right? Do you add fertilizers?
> 
> How long have you had this set up, and how big were the plants when you first planted them? Where did you get your plants?
> 
> It's beautiful.


Thanks, I have had it set up for around 1.5 years planted. I have used root tabs, and will when I get it rescped. But I don't use CO2 or add other fertilizers. I did add a little Iron and K20 since a few of the plants were starting to yellow. But that is it. Most of the plants were small, and they have grown a good bit. There have been some plants that I have had a hard time growing, mainly sword plants. I have gotten my plants from lots of different places. Some from the LFS and others from AB. I have been getting some here lately to get ready for the rescape from people here in the swap and shop. I am still in the gathering process before the big rescape and then I will let it grow in. I did notice that the seachums root tabs did make a huge difference in my plants when I put them in the first time. I think they really help in a low tech setup.



oldpunk78 said:


> i wouldn't worry about the crypts melting. that's what they do. they don't like being moved much. they will bounce back as most are very hearty.


Thanks, I wasn't super worried, but was thinking I would have to replace them. I have made a few changes lately, but haven't moved them yet. I am glad to know I shouldn't have to buy all new ones though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer_Simpson

That is a awesome looking tank Trallen44. 55 gallon is a good size. Although, I have no direct experience with Wondergro root tabs, I have heard really good things about them and have seen some beautiful tanks where they were used under Soil Master Select.

They may be worth trying and may allow you to successfully grow the swords.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/wonder-gro-tablets.html


----------



## Trallen44

Homer_Simpson said:


> That is a awesome looking tank Trallen44. 55 gallon is a good size. Although, I have no direct experience with Wondergro root tabs, I have heard really good things about them and have seen some beautiful tanks where they were used under Soil Master Select.
> 
> They may be worth trying and may allow you to successfully grow the swords.
> 
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/wonder-gro-tablets.html


Thanks for the compliment, hopefully you like the rescape when I get it done too. Thanks also for the tip on those root tabs. I might try them in my 40 where I will have some swords. In the 55 I am going to use the madagascare lace leafs for the center plants. I know I can grow these good. LOL And I really like them. I can't wait to see the pics of your experiment in a couple of months.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I have gotten in a few shipments of plants from people here on swap and shop. Not sure what all of it is going to go into this tank just yet. I also got my new air pump ordered. It should be here next week I hope. I have also been getting my list of other plants to order ready. Hopefully get them ordered next week, and get them in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## brion0

Looking forward to seeing what you come you with.


----------



## Trallen44

Not sure when I am going to be able to start on this now, but still going to get everything gathered up to do it. Probeblly hold of a little while longer on the plants. Simple surgery yesterday turned out to be a big ordeal and had to stay overnite at the hospital. Now I can hardly get around. But will get back on this as soon as I can.


----------



## sewingalot

This is an amazing tank. And the difference in pictures is outstanding! I hope you are recovering nicely after the surgery. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Trallen44

sewingalot said:


> This is an amazing tank. And the difference in pictures is outstanding! I hope you are recovering nicely after the surgery. Are you feeling better?


Thank you. I do feel a little better today, but it is going to take awhile for all the swelling to go away and to be able to be up and working on things. I hope you like my tank after I am finished with it. I am just glad to be home.


----------



## Trallen44

A small update.

I am getting around a little better, and won't be going back to work for at least 2 weeks.  There goes my vacation and sick time. But on to the tank. I have found a local source for petrified wood, so should get some in the next week at a good price. My supply shipment came in today but was sent to the wrong address. Luckily it went to my parents so I will be getting it in the morning. It has my new air pump for this tank. I should also be getting in another plant shipment from the swap and shop on Wednesday. I pretty well have figured out what all else I need to order plant wise for my big shipment of plants, and I will most likely order them the first of the week. Hopefully once they come in I will be able physically to do the rescape on this tank.


----------



## brion0

Hope your healing up good. How the gathering going for you? What plants have you decided on for the tank?


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> Hope your healing up good. How the gathering going for you? What plants have you decided on for the tank?


 
Thanks Brion,

It turned out the knot they removed was cancer, so they had to remove all the lympnodes in that area. Luckily all the others were benign. I still can't get around real good, but thankfull that I can get around a little better every day. The gathering is going pretty good so far. I will see if I can get the petrified wood this weekend. My plan is to have a few different kinds of val along the back of the tank, and having crypts and java fern infront of them. On the right side, I am going to keep the driftwood that is stacked up there and add some christmas moss to it in a few places. In the back center I have a piece of driftwood with anubias that I like and more towards the middle of the tank and to each side I will have a lace leaf plant. On the left side I plan on having the petrified wood. Maybe attaching one of my bigger anubias to it. I also plan on having a few other plants in there, just not sure exactly what and where yet. I got some glosso in, and will try a little bit of that in front of the lace plants. I am going to have some Ludwiga broadleaf in there somewhere and also some sunset hygro I have gotten in.(not sure how this will do in there, but I am going to try it) I also am going to try some hornwort and watersprite in there somewhere. And I will be floating some riccia. Since I have nothing much to do but sit around most of the day for awhile, I have been tossing around ideas for a DIY hood so that I can have 2 bulbs over this tank to get more even lighting on it. Not wanting to up the WPG so much as to get more coverage.


----------



## Trallen44

I got my petrified wood today from Welcome to BaconsRock.com - Home 
He is a great guy, and since he doesn't live too far, even brought it over to my house since I can't get out for awhile. I highly recomend him to anyone! :thumbsup: He has some really nice Texas Holey Rock too! Here is a pic of what I got today.


----------



## Hilde

I can't believe you have such great growth with just single 48" 32 watt 10,000K bulb. That is less than 1 watt per gallon, even if it were a T5 which almost doubles the wpg rule.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> I can't believe you have such great growth with just single 48" 32 watt 10,000K bulb. That is less than 1 watt per gallon, even if it were a T5 which almost doubles the wpg rule.


I just put that bulb in when I took the pics. The other bulb I am guessing was lower WPG and lower k. The bulb is a T8. My crypts have melted, but are starting to grow back. But it looks like some of the other plants are growing a little better now with this new bulb.


----------



## Trallen44

I got a few of the fish that will be going into this tank yesterday. Have them along with a couple of others in a 10 gal at the moment. Hope to get some pics of them tomorrow. I got pacific blue eye rainbows(aka signifer rainbows) and rasbora hengli. I got 10 of each, and 3 scarlet badis that I hope turn out to be females. So far they look really good, but they could turn out to be males once they grow out. So I am keeping my fingers crossed!! Should get some other plants in this next week. Some christmas moss witch I will get on the driftwood and get it to start growing so I might have a small updated pic of the tank in a few days. Still waiting on making my big plant order and being able to get around better since it will take a good full day at least being up on my feet to completely rescape the tank.


----------



## Trallen44

On a side note, my apistogramma borelli opal red face has some eggs. I noticed them earlier today. If I can get a picture here in a bit I will post it. I hope to get a sucessful spawn from them this time. Wasn't quite expecting the first spawn since they were still pretty small.


----------



## NightSky

Those are some great pieces of wood you got. I love the shapes.

So you've pretty much got a 1.5yr established substrate and using light and that's it? What kind of substrate is it? Maybe fish waste contributes to the fertilization as well...


----------



## Tex Gal

So sorry to hear about your surgery. Glad you are on your way to healing. Keep up that good work! 

Your tank is so nice. I'm a little confused about the pxs with gravel and those without. Are you taking pxs of several tanks? 

Love the red lizards. I just got 3 of them. They are so cool!


----------



## Trallen44

NightSky said:


> Those are some great pieces of wood you got. I love the shapes.
> 
> So you've pretty much got a 1.5yr established substrate and using light and that's it? What kind of substrate is it? Maybe fish waste contributes to the fertilization as well...


Thanks, The substrate is just regular gravel. I have had the tank for aprox. 6 years, and it has been cleaned good and moved twice. It has been up this time for 2 years. I did use root tabs a little while after I started using real plants. Here recently I did dose a little iron mixture since the plants were getting a little yellow. That is all I have done. I guess I have been lucky in getting good plant growth.


----------



## Trallen44

Tex Gal said:


> So sorry to hear about your surgery. Glad you are on your way to healing. Keep up that good work!
> 
> Your tank is so nice. I'm a little confused about the pxs with gravel and those without. Are you taking pxs of several tanks?
> 
> Love the red lizards. I just got 3 of them. They are so cool!


Thank you! Yes, I am taking pictures of multiple tanks. I have MTS. Since I can't do much on my rescape at the moment, I try to keep a little interest in this thread with pictures of the different fish I have until I can do the rescape. Yes, the red lizards are really cool! It is in my plan to try spawning them when I get some more room.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I went to take pictures of the apisto eggs, and noticed that in a shipment of plants I got in today there were a bunch of snails and they had ate most of the eggs. There was one left. I am sure it won't be there for long.  So I am going to dose all of my tanks to get rid of snails tomorrow. But I did get a few pics of the male and female.

apistogramma borelli opal red face male









apistogramma borelli opal red face female









Sorry the pics are dark. The floating plants are blocking out some of the overhead light. And a little blurry. It is hard holding still while laying down to take a pic in the lower level tanks.


----------



## Hilde

You must love your tanks. For your home ill but got your mind on them. I find the aquarium is a nice distraction from aches and pains.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> You must love your tanks. For your home ill but got your mind on them. I find the aquarium is a nice distraction from aches and pains.


I do! It is what I can raise here in the city. I will be doing water changes tomorrow. Might take me all day to do what noramlly takes at most 2 hours, but you do what you have to do. :smile:


----------



## brion0

What will you be using to get rid of the snails. I have one tank thats over run with pond snails. The plants I got had snails, an alot of duckweed, took some time to get them cleaned up. Thought up anything on the hood for your tank? How many types of dwarf cichlids do you have?


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> What will you be using to get rid of the snails. I have one tank thats over run with pond snails. The plants I got had snails, an alot of duckweed, took some time to get them cleaned up. Thought up anything on the hood for your tank? How many types of dwarf cichlids do you have?


I will be using some stuff called had a snail or rid a snail. Can't remember the exact name at the moment. When my wife brings it home hopefully tomorrow, I will let you know exactly. It has copper in it, so I will have to get some stuff that they make for saltwater tanks to get the copper out once it has killed the snails so that I can put shrimp in the tank. I have still been thinking on it, but haven't been able to do anything about the hood just yet. I guess I have 6 types of dwarfs at the moment. I have the Nigerian Reds, Regular and albino Kribs, apistogramma borelli opal red face, apistogramma borelli yellow, and a apistogramma flamenco female. The male had something wrong with it from the start and didn't make it. So I will have to get another one in the next couple of months. Trying to get my rescape done first. This being laid up is taking it's toll on me! I can't stand to not being able to do what I want to when I want to physically.


----------



## Hilde

So for lighting you still only have 48" 32 watt bulb over the tank? That is less than 1wpg. Now I am thinking that the photons are more important that the watts for the plants to grow good.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> So for lighting you still only have 48" 32 watt bulb over the tank? That is less than 1wpg. Now I am thinking that the photons are more important that the watts for the plants to grow good.


That is it, just one T8 bulb. If I build a hood like I am thinking about, I will go with 2 T12 bulbs so that I don't overdo the wattage on my tank and make it hard to manage. Just get more even light coverage. I want to keep it low tech.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> That is it, just one T8 bulb. If I build a hood like I am thinking about, I will go with 2 T12 bulbs so that I don't overdo the wattage on my tank and make it hard to manage. .


*I had read that:*
*T12 lamps typically give out between 60 and 85 lumens per watt. T5HO typically puts out around 100 or just under as do T8*.

*When we use reflectors there is always restrike. Therefore the thinner the tube the less restrike and another gain on usable light.*
*SuperColey1 aquascapingworld.com/forum/.*


----------



## Trallen44

I have always been a kind of rebel, and I tend to try different things and see how they work for me. So far the low light has been working good for me. So I will keep on with it untill I need to change it to something else for what I want to do. But I think I can grow most everything I want to with this amount of light.


----------



## Hilde

What brand is the bulb?


----------



## Trallen44

It is a Zoo Med ocean sun 10,000K T8 32 watt 48" bulb.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> It is a Zoo Med ocean sun 10,000K T8 32 watt 48" bulb.


Well obviously not all 10,000k bulbs have a lot of blue photons or your plants wouldn't grow as well as they are. I have a strong hunch that that bulb has a lot of red photons since your plants are growing so well with low wpg.
Which proves what I read at: http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...ting-bulbs-plants-2.html?highlight=wavelength

From what I have read about T12 bulbs I am concerned that if you switch to 1, as you mentioned, the plants would start decaying.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> Well obviously not all 10,000k bulbs have a lot of blue photons or your plants wouldn't grow as well as they are. I have a strong hunch that that bulb has a lot of red photons since your plants are growing so well with low wpg.
> Which proves what I read at: http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...ting-bulbs-plants-2.html?highlight=wavelength
> 
> From what I have read about T12 bulbs I am concerned that if you switch to 1, as you mentioned, the plants would start decaying.


I am still in the contemplating process on the hood and changing the lights. I am a good ways from being up and able to really do anything about it just yet, and I will do some more studying and planing before I do any major changes.


----------



## brion0

Trallen44 said:


> I am still in the contemplating process on the hood and changing the lights. I am a good ways from being up and able to really do anything about it just yet, and I will do some more studying and planing before I do any major changes.


You could add a good reflector for the bulb you have. That would pry give you the coverage you want, an you wouldent have to add more watts.


----------



## Trallen44

This is very true. Maybe a mirror systom in a hood with only one bulb? Make it reflect the light everywhere, or maybe if it is just centered instead of more toward the back it would work with just the one bulb. I still have lots of different thoughts running through my head, and your sugestion has given me even more! Good job!! And thank you.


----------



## Hilde

Your tank is a great example of a low tech tank. I have given link to your journal for newbies, like Aennedry.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> Your tank is a great example of a low tech tank. I have given link to your journal for newbies, like Aennedry.


Thank you! I hope to have the rest of my new plants this week, then I can finally do my rescape on the tank. I allready have some of the new fish for the tank, and should get some more in next week. Hopefully everyone will like it once I get it done.


----------



## brion0

I'll be looking forwad to seeing it.


----------



## Hilde

What plants do you have in there at present? What plants are you adding?


----------



## Trallen44

I have lace java fern, java fern, anubias, vals, madagascar lace leaf, crypts, and dwarf chain sword. I am going to add 36 vals, contortion, corckscrew, and italian. More crypts and java fern. I am going to add some sunset and green hygrow. I will add some christmas moss to some driftwood. I am also going to float some hornwort. Not sure what all else. Hopefully I will get the last of the stuff I need this next week. And since I am getting around better if it does come in I will try and do the rescape next weekend. I will take pictures along the way to post here.


----------



## sewingalot

I love the red lizzard whiptail. I have never even heard of this. What kind of fish is it?


----------



## limz_777

red lizzard whiptail is a type of pleco (L010A)


----------



## Trallen44

limz_777 said:


> red lizzard whiptail is a type of pleco (L010A)


x2 They are really cool fish. Once I get this rescape done, and get things rearanged in my other tanks, I hope to get a succesfull spawn from them.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> x2 They are really cool fish.


Where did you find him? What do you do to keep him from digging up plant, as I heard they do?


----------



## Florida_Larry

Very nice tank there Trallen, i really like the look and use of the driftwood

as to working on getting more light but staying lowtech, surprisgly stay away from mirrors, they make very poor reflecters, in fact White paint, and Aluminum foil work better than mylar even.

ALso AH supply sells some nice retro kit reflectors made of polished aluminum, they do a nice job. But i believe as LOW TECHIES we can do nearly as well and for not much more that the cost of some bubblegum, bailing wire, and a ball of string.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> Where did you find him? What do you do to keep him from digging up plant, as I heard they do?


You can get them from Invertz Factory here on the sponser side. They don't tear up anything, they are actually on the small side. Around 4" max. 



Florida_Larry said:


> Very nice tank there Trallen, i really like the look and use of the driftwood
> 
> as to working on getting more light but staying lowtech, surprisgly stay away from mirrors, they make very poor reflecters, in fact White paint, and Aluminum foil work better than mylar even.
> 
> ALso AH supply sells some nice retro kit reflectors made of polished aluminum, they do a nice job. But i believe as LOW TECHIES we can do nearly as well and for not much more that the cost of some bubblegum, bailing wire, and a ball of string.


Thanks. I think I am going to keep the same light I have. If I change anything up, I will get some glass tops and center the light on the tank. Or possibly build a hood and keep the same bulb and reflector that I have now. I don't want to do too much and end up having to fight algae. Right now everything runs pretty smooth on my 55 and with having 10 other tanks to take care of, I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Hilde

How much did the red lizzard whiptail cost you? Do you have a link or phone number for them. Unable to access them from this forum.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> How much did the red lizzard whiptail cost you? Do you have a link or phone number for them. Unable to access them from this forum.


Here is a link to their stock list. Invertz Factory Stocklist They are good people to deal with. I am lucky in that they are local for me.


----------



## Trallen44

Some good news! I got the last of my supplies in today for my rescape. So hopefully this weekend if the swelling in my leg goes down I can get it done.


----------



## Trallen44

*Trallen44's True low tech 55 gal. journal. (56K new pics 3/23)*

Ok everyone, after 12 hours with having to rest my leg some, I got the rescape mostly done. There is still a little fine tuning to do this evening, but on to the pics!

Here is the tank striped down and a new cap of gravel.










Here is part of the hardscape done, and the vals ready to be planted.










The vals have been planted, and water added. Had a minor problem with the python, and had water spray everywhere. 










Here is a FTS after I decided to call it quits around 1 this morning. 










I will get my fine tuning done, and then get some close up shots. I am in the process of adding a few fish. But supper is calling my name at the moment!


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Wow! That looks like it is coming along quite well. Good job.


----------



## Trallen44

Homer_Simpson said:


> Wow! That looks like it is coming along quite well. Good job.


Thanks Homer! It isn't what I had planed, but it works I think. Being low tech it will take a bit to grow and fill out, but I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## brion0

Looking good, petrified wood matchs the substrate well.


----------



## oldpunk78

dude, that looks pretty good! i like your plant selections a lot. can't wait to see what happens after it grows in some.


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> Looking good, petrified wood matchs the substrate well.


Thanks Brion, I wanted it to be fairly close in color.



oldpunk78 said:


> dude, that looks pretty good! i like your plant selections a lot. can't wait to see what happens after it grows in some.


Thanks Oldpunk, I can't wait either. I have had to wait too long just to get it to this point. I will try to take some close up shots here in a bit and post them tomorrow.


----------



## wkndracer

*wood and weeds*

Reading about your tank, its cool. 
Asking if your interested.
I've got a bunch (two actually) of java moss, chain swords, smaller in low light, low tech, and went nuts in my other two tanks with CO2 and 3.5wpg and ,,,,, putrefied wood that looks like wood. My family lived in Western Louisiana back in '79 and we pulled it out of a creek south of Toledo Bend. 
(bet U kno where that is)
Any way the wood is tank safe because I've had various pieces in my tanks since we pulled it off the river banks. Its mostly clay, yellow and orange in color. and from 1" to maybe 6" in size, I've got a milk crate full of it
I've *never* mailed plants before so somebody will have to give me a heads up on packaging and if you have a paypal account or will mail me a check to cover shipping after you get it I'll give you a box of rocks,,, and some weeds if you want them. The pictures were just taken of whats in my 55g, its been in there about 2 years and the moss is growing across the wood is why its green. I took a bunch of pieces and stacked a box out them about 6" high center tank. The flying fox and clown loaches call that pile home. The java moss is crowded in both back corners so I could stand to lose a fistful and the chain swords I've been loading LFS up on for months. 
*** I do have ramshorn snails in two of my tanks so I want you to know that on the plants as some could hitch hike.***
They don't bother me as the clown keep them well in check.
Anyway there it is if ya want some lemmekno


----------



## Florida_Larry

Nicely done indeed.

cant wait to see some results as your grow out progresses.


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Reading about your tank, its cool.
> Asking if your interested.
> I've got a bunch (two actually) of java moss, chain swords, smaller in low light, low tech, and went nuts in my other two tanks with CO2 and 3.5wpg and ,,,,, putrefied wood that looks like wood. My family lived in Western Louisiana back in '79 and we pulled it out of a creek south of Toledo Bend.
> (bet U kno where that is)
> Any way the wood is tank safe because I've had various pieces in my tanks since we pulled it off the river banks. Its mostly clay, yellow and orange in color. and from 1" to maybe 6" in size, I've got a milk crate full of it
> I've *never* mailed plants before so somebody will have to give me a heads up on packaging and if you have a paypal account or will mail me a check to cover shipping after you get it I'll give you a box of rocks,,, and some weeds if you want them. The pictures were just taken of whats in my 55g, its been in there about 2 years and the moss is growing across the wood is why its green. I took a bunch of pieces and stacked a box out them about 6" high center tank. The flying fox and clown loaches call that pile home. The java moss is crowded in both back corners so I could stand to lose a fistful and the chain swords I've been loading LFS up on for months.
> *** I do have ramshorn snails in two of my tanks so I want you to know that on the plants as some could hitch hike.***
> They don't bother me as the clown keep them well in check.
> Anyway there it is if ya want some lemmekno


Thank you, and for the offer also. Right now I have everything I need and more than enough plants. I guess I am going to have to work on some of my other tanks to use all of the plants I have. Those are some great looking angels you have! Have you gotten any babies out of the blacks? 




Florida_Larry said:


> Nicely done indeed.
> 
> cant wait to see some results as your grow out progresses.


Thanks, I hope it doesn't take as long as I think it will, but only time will tell. Here are some more pics of it.

Left side










Center










Right side


----------



## darkcrisis

Florida_Larry said:


> Nicely done indeed.
> 
> cant wait to see some results as your grow out progresses.


x2! What a great looking setup. I'm looking forward to the updates!


----------



## wkndracer

Quote "Have you gotten any babies out of the blacks?"
The four angels in that tanks are ours :biggrin: They and others from the hatch were excuses for more tanks. The hatch was mixed in results the mother was double black and the male marbled. These two are in one of the living room 75g tanks. 
I am amazed at your low tech (and others) so I'm following the threads. I never in 20+ years got mine so cool looking. (says volumes about my brain huh? LOL) Never researched beyond the LFS until I ran into water problems at my home after I moved in. The fish are easy compared to weed growing without reading the experiences of other, yours is the first I started following I definitely think its awsome!


----------



## Hilde

wkndracer said:


> I've *never* mailed plants before so somebody will have to give me a heads up on packaging and if you have a paypal account or will mail me a check to cover shipping after you get it I'll give you a box of rocks,,, and some weeds if you want them.


There is a thread on shipping at APC. You basicly got to rap them up in wet newspaper and put them in a plastic bag. 

A friend of mine at another forum needs some plants. Would you mind I give her your name to contact you about the plants.


----------



## brion0

Your tank looks great. Could you give us a plant list? Really I just want to know if you used any of mine. LOL

I still dig the lace leaf, if I order plants from a online store again I'll get one. I never see them in the SnS.

If you dont mind, I think you should stick that little anubias on to the rock right behind it. A. petite is such a cool plant, it needs displayed.


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Quote "Have you gotten any babies out of the blacks?"
> The four angels in that tanks are ours :biggrin: They and others from the hatch were excuses for more tanks. The hatch was mixed in results the mother was double black and the male marbled. These two are in one of the living room 75g tanks.
> I am amazed at your low tech (and others) so I'm following the threads. I never in 20+ years got mine so cool looking. (says volumes about my brain huh? LOL) Never researched beyond the LFS until I ran into water problems at my home after I moved in. The fish are easy compared to weed growing without reading the experiences of other, yours is the first I started following I definitely think its awsome!


Thanks, I really love angels, but I need to wait till I get another house and the wife lets me get more tanks. She says 11 are enough for this house. LOL I tend to go against what some people say you shouldn't do, and I have great luck with it so far. I did put 30 root tabs down when I did the rescape. I know it hasn't helped any so far with the plants but it will. I used them before and noticed a huge difference. So I am hoping with the light and the tabs that it will grow a little faster. But I am not holding my breath. If you have any questions, I will help you all I can.



darkcrisis said:


> x2! What a great looking setup. I'm looking forward to the updates!


Thanks, your tank is looking great too! 



brion0 said:


> Your tank looks great. Could you give us a plant list? Really I just want to know if you used any of mine. LOL
> 
> I still dig the lace leaf, if I order plants from a online store again I'll get one. I never see them in the SnS.
> 
> If you dont mind, I think you should stick that little anubias on to the rock right behind it. A. petite is such a cool plant, it needs displayed.


You mean you want me to think tonight? :eek5: LOL I am not sure of all of the names. I know I have lots of crypts, contortion vals, corkscrew vals, and Italian vals. Java fern, lace java fern, Ludwiga broad leaf, some different anubias, a madagascar lace leaf, and some glosso. There is also christmas moss from blue-ram on the driftwood. I didn't have room in there for any of the plants I got from you, but they will go to good use in one of my other tanks as I get them done. I ran out of room in there a lot faster than I thought I was going too. The petrified wood was a little more in there than what I had first planned, but I like how it worked out. I still have tons of plants floating in my other tanks. I think I am going to steal some gravel from my 40 and plant some of the others. I love the crypts you sent me, and they will go in the 40 where they will be able to stand out. I will keep that in mind about the petite. I am not totally done yet, still need to float some hornwort too and then see if there is any rearanging I want to do in there.


----------



## Hilde

Love it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> Love it!!:thumbsup:


 
Thank you!


----------



## wakesk8r

Looks great man!! gald to se that mossw orked out for you! give i a bit to acclimate and it will grow very well. if you need more i have another big clump again


----------



## Trallen44

blue-ram said:


> Looks great man!! gald to se that mossw orked out for you! give i a bit to acclimate and it will grow very well. if you need more i have another big clump again


 
Thanks, I still have some left that I am going to use in some other tanks. I really like this moss, and I think it is going to turn out great in here.


----------



## Hilde

I was just wondering, what kind of reflector do you have over the bulb?


----------



## Trallen44

It is just the standard reflector that came with the light fixture. Looks like it could be chromed steel plate. Not positive on that.


----------



## Hilde

So you just bought a light strip at a store or on line?


----------



## Trallen44

Yes, I don't remember the brand name off hand. But it came with the 48" light and the 2 plastic tops. I think the way I have it rescaped now, I am not going to build a hood or get glass tops to be able to center the light. I am happy with the light dispersion at the moment. I still have to finish topping it off with water, so that may change a little. I had to get some new parts for my python. As I was starting to fill this tank, the valve peice split. When I went to replace it on of the other peices split. But I have it back together now. I have lots of work to do today on my tanks to get them back like I want them to be. Playing catch up since I have been back to work. By the time I get home from work my leg is swollen pretty good.


----------



## Hilde

After reading your thread and seeing my electric bill, I have decide to lower the wattage over my 29 gallon tank from 85 watts to 40 watts. 

I am going to add some natural charcoal, which I found someone at APC forum do to increase nutrients. For I have found with my tank if the lights are'nt the correct wattage or photons I have to increase nutrients.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> By the time I get home from work my leg is swollen pretty good.


You must have had really deep incision to be having this problem. Hope you are taking some nutrients to prevent this from happening again. Might look in to things like cat's claw tincture.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> You must have had really deep incision to be having this problem. Hope you are taking some nutrients to prevent this from happening again. Might look in to things like cat's claw tincture.


I have Lymphodema from them removing the lymphnodes. The fluid that normal would go to the lymphnodes now causes my leg to swell when I am up and about more. I hope that the charcoal and the lower watt lights work out good for you.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Tanks filling in very nicely- lovely job!


----------



## Trallen44

lauraleellbp said:


> Tanks filling in very nicely- lovely job!


Thanks, it is going through a minor melt down due to moving plants but it should come back before long and start really filling in and looking like I want it too.


----------



## Katydid

Really nice tanks! I'm wanting to start a tank thats very similar to yours.... 55 gal no co2, nice plants....fish....I loved looking through at the photos, really inspirational. I hope by now you are feeling better.


----------



## Hilde

Update pictures please!!


----------



## Trallen44

Katydid said:


> Really nice tanks! I'm wanting to start a tank thats very similar to yours.... 55 gal no co2, nice plants....fish....I loved looking through at the photos, really inspirational. I hope by now you are feeling better.


Thank you! I am getting better everyday.



Hilde said:


> Update pictures please!!


It will be awhile before there are new pictures. Since it is a low tech tank, it takes awhile for the growth to really show and make a difference. Once I notice a change in it, other than the little bit of algae. I will take some pics and post them. Right now it is going through the stage of looking bad before it gets better and really fills in.


----------



## Trallen44

I took some new pics today to share with everyone. I am very happy with how it is looking so far. I just wish I could fast foward it a few months to see it really filled in. But since it is low tech I just have to wait and enjoy watching my fish in the mean time. The male signifer rainbows are starting to flair at each other and look pretty cool. I haven't been able to get a picture of this yet.

Here is the FTS










The left side.










Center










The right side.










I hope y'all enjoy the pics. I will try and post a few more later.


----------



## organic sideburns

those hatchets look so cool. i have 1 who is over 5 years old. he is over 2 inches.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

Trallen44 said:


> I took some new pics today to share with everyone. I am very happy with how it is looking so far. I just wish I could fast foward it a few months to see it really filled in. But since it is low tech I just have to wait and enjoy watching my fish in the mean time. The male signifer rainbows are starting to flair at each other and look pretty cool. I haven't been able to get a picture of this yet.
> 
> Here is the FTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope y'all enjoy the pics. I will try and post a few more later.


:thumbsup:
Looks very nice. Great job!


----------



## Tex Gal

It's looking nice (although that Madacasgar lace might be a little too big for the front). I think it's gonna fill in nicely. I love to watch mine filling in. Just think, if it was already filled in you'd be bored!


----------



## Trallen44

organic sideburns said:


> those hatchets look so cool. i have 1 who is over 5 years old. he is over 2 inches.


Thanks, I will post a better picture of them in a bit. I really like the marble hatchets. There are 15 of them in there now.



Homer_Simpson said:


> :thumbsup:
> Looks very nice. Great job!


Thanks Homer!



Tex Gal said:


> It's looking nice (although that Madacasgar lace might be a little too big for the front). I think it's gonna fill in nicely. I love to watch mine filling in. Just think, if it was already filled in you'd be bored!


Thanks, I originally had planned to put two of the lace plants in the center, but ended up with just the one. It is fun watching the fish swim around it. I think your probbably right, I would be bored. I would then probably want to change something or add different fish. I am still adding more fish to the tank slowly, to get it where I want it. I may add a few more small crypts to it when I get a chance.


----------



## brion0

Looking great Tim. Its starting to fill in some.


----------



## oldpunk78

it's looking pretty good! this has to be one of my favorite low tech tanks


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> Looking great Tim. Its starting to fill in some.


Thanks Brion, I think most of the melt is over, and everything should be on the up swing now. Some of it didn't melt and is doing pretty good, like the christmas moss and the anubias. 



oldpunk78 said:


> it's looking pretty good! this has to be one of my favorite low tech tanks


Thanks Oldpunk, it is nice to hear that other people like it as much as I do. Especially since I haven't been working on planted tanks for a real long time.


----------



## Trallen44

Here are a few more pics.

A closer pic of the marble hatchets.









The Christmas moss starting to fill in and look good. And a hengli rasbora.









A furcata rainbow and a blury signifer rainbow above.


----------



## wkndracer

You are da man once again looking great.
After the re-scape is the whole UG system running or just some of the plate?

I've got two more 'new to me tanks' to set up and deciding what to do with them. Not going the route like I did on the 75g living room tanks with 216 watts of HO light and CO2. But not wanting to drop to the 1wpg like the office 55g either. Just strolled through your whole thread again trying to settle on something going forward. Its filling in nicely.


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> You are da man once again looking great.
> After the re-scape is the whole UG system running or just some of the plate?
> 
> I've got two more 'new to me tanks' to set up and deciding what to do with them. Not going the route like I did on the 75g living room tanks with 216 watts of HO light and CO2. But not wanting to drop to the 1wpg like the office 55g either. Just strolled through your whole thread again trying to settle on something going forward. Its filling in nicely.


Thank you! I think most all of the UGF is working. Might not be working under the petrified wood though. I hope you start a journal with yor new tanks so we can see them develop. I need to go check and see if there are any updates on your angel spawnings. If my wife would let me get just one more tank I would get some angels!! LOL I think being able to walk around in the living room is over rated.


----------



## organic sideburns

i agree, a living room is just another place to add more fish tanks! 

ur hatchets are stunning, i feel bad for my lone hatchet. he had a buddy, but it died years back.


----------



## wkndracer

No news of note, the eggs keep releasing off the leaves. If they are stubborn enough to select the same plant a third time I'll move the power head and decrease current there but I think that's part of their choice on location. Is your light also the same single and how long are you running it? I've about decided to DIY to 2wpg with ADV850 Philips Advantage fluorescent, 5000K F32T8/ADV850 Exploded my brain in the lighting forum for two days and seems PAR rating is most important by what soaked in with regards to what the plants need.

The 110g is 'trickle filter bound'







right now figuring out what to do with the sump.


----------



## Trallen44

organic sideburns said:


> i agree, a living room is just another place to add more fish tanks!
> 
> ur hatchets are stunning, i feel bad for my lone hatchet. he had a buddy, but it died years back.


Thanks! They have been a favorite fish of mine for years! Gets kinda hard to find the marble hatchets at times though.



wkndracer said:


> No news of note, the eggs keep releasing off the leaves. If they are stubborn enough to select the same plant a third time I'll move the power head and decrease current there but I think that's part of their choice on location. Is your light also the same single and how long are you running it? I've about decided to DIY to 2wpg with ADV850 Philips Advantage fluorescent, 5000K F32T8/ADV850 Exploded my brain in the lighting forum for two days and seems PAR rating is most important by what soaked in with regards to what the plants need.
> 
> The 110g is 'trickle filter bound'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now figuring out what to do with the sump.


Sorry about that. Yes, it is just a single 32 watt T-8. I was running it around 14 hours, but shortned the time to around 8 to help with a little bit of algea after the rescape. I don't have a timer set up on it, so it does vary some as to when I turn it on and when I go to bed. I really like how my plants have been growing with the 10,000K bulb. I can't help with a sump, haven't had any experience with them so far.


----------



## brion0

See youre getting better with the camera.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> See youre getting better with the camera.:thumbsup:


Thanks, yes I am figuring out things a little more on the new camera. Now if someone else would use their camera a little more! LOL


----------



## wkndracer

Trallen44 said:


> Thank you! I think most all of the UGF is working. Might not be working under the petrified wood though. I hope you start a journal with yor new tanks so we can see them develop. I need to go check and see if there are any updates on your angel spawnings. If my wife would let me get just one more tank I would get some angels!! LOL I think being able to walk around in the living room is over rated.


Put baby angels in a tank, 30g minimum they'll make room for themslves as they grow if they have too. :hihi:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/85462-trickle-filters.html 
While not a journal of developing tank growth its the beginning of my 'new to me' system. Started hacking up the filter today and posted pics. So I guess it begins. Also ordered mineralized top soil from Torpedobarb he offered the dirt so somebody had to buy it right? Well, where does a journal belong with the sump, the dirt, 2wpg (maybe more), and if it ends up after starting without I add CO2?


----------



## Florida_Larry

the only advantage to growing faster would be we could rescape more often lol.

Nope like it the way it is, love watching the progression seeing the plants respond to the enviroment etc.

Looking good buddy, looking good


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Put baby angels in a tank, 30g minimum they'll make room for themslves as they grow if they have too. :hihi:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/85462-trickle-filters.html
> While not a journal of developing tank growth its the beginning of my 'new to me' system. Started hacking up the filter today and posted pics. So I guess it begins. Also ordered mineralized top soil from Torpedobarb he offered the dirt so somebody had to buy it right? Well, where does a journal belong with the sump, the dirt, 2wpg (maybe more), and if it ends up after starting without I add CO2?


That is what I would be afraid of in my 55 since I mainly have small fish in there now. I will be checking that thread out!



Florida_Larry said:


> the only advantage to growing faster would be we could rescape more often lol.
> 
> Nope like it the way it is, love watching the progression seeing the plants respond to the enviroment etc.
> 
> Looking good buddy, looking good


LOL Too true!! But I am not sure I am going to want to rescape this one again. I am very happy with it! Thanks!


----------



## Trallen44

I took a few pictures last night. Not of the whole tank, but parts of it and also in a couple of other tanks. Out of about 30 pics or so only a few came out fairly good. 

Here is my breeding pair of Nigerian Reds










This is one of my new red cherry shrimp.










This shows one of my favorite crypts. Not sure what kind it is though. It has the lines runing through the leaf.










This is the best pic I have been able to get so far of my signifer rainbow males. They are fast little buggers. LOL


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> Here is my breeding pair of Nigerian Reds


So the Nigerian Red is not in a planted tank, or are they in unplanted tank temporarily?


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> So the Nigerian Red is not in a planted tank, or are they in unplanted tank temporarily?


They are in another tank that isn't planted. I do that because it is easier to catch the babies. I ussually have driftwood with anubias on it in my spawning tanks. It is the best picture I have taken of them, and wanted to share it. Since I rescaped the 55, all it is going to have in it is small fish.


----------



## Hilde

Can the Nigerian Red be put in a planted tank?


----------



## Trallen44

Yes they can.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> They are in another tank that isn't planted. I do that because it is easier to catch the babies.


What do with all of those babies?


----------



## Trallen44

I sell them to help support my MTS habit. I like having my 55 just for me to enjoy, and then I raise other fish I like in spawning tanks.


----------



## Hilde

bumbasan said:


> How to start to trade in video technics?
> Who can that advise?
> What it is necessary for this purpose?
> Advise how to begin.


What does this have to do with aquariums?


----------



## Trallen44

x2 not sure what you are asking.


----------



## Hilde

Was it hard to get the Nigerian Red or and kribansi to pair up?


----------



## Trallen44

When I bought these, they had allready paired up just hadn't spawned yet. The first spawn wasn't succesful, but then they got it right. They have been great parents. They are some of my favorite fish.


----------



## Trallen44

Here is a pic of some of the new fish that were just about to go into the tank.










They are ember tetras, and Aspidoras pauciradiatus.


----------



## sunfire99

Nice tank!! Lots of cool fish choices too.


----------



## Trallen44

Thanks! I am very happy with how it is turning out. I think I am just about to reach my limit of stocking levels though.


----------



## sunfire99

You could always get another tank, and some Angels.:icon_cool Liek you said, all that living room walking space is overrated.


Trallen44 said:


> Thanks! I am very happy with how it is turning out. I think I am just about to reach my limit of stocking levels though.


----------



## Trallen44

LMAO I have the 55gal, a 40gal, 6-10gal, 2-20gal highs, and a 5gal. My wife will kill me if I get another one before we get a new house with more room.


----------



## wkndracer

Trallen44 said:


> LMAO I have the 55gal, a 40gal, 6-10gal, 2-20gal highs, and a 5gal. My wife will kill me if I get another one before we get a new house with more room.


Baby fish in the house for an excuse and the wife helps me locate new tanks. :hihi: The two current projects are landing in her kitchen.


----------



## Northern_Wind

Trallen44 said:


> Here is a pic of some of the new fish that were just about to go into the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are ember tetras, and Aspidoras pauciradiatus.


Beautiful tank! You seemed to catch your fish at the perfect moment. They're just staring at each other! :tongue:


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Baby fish in the house for an excuse and the wife helps me locate new tanks. :hihi: The two current projects are landing in her kitchen.


That was my excuse for setting up the 6-10gal, and the 2-20gal. I don't think she is falling for it anymore. I mentioned bringing home a water trough from my parents to put fish in, and she didn't really like the idea. Even though it would be in the back yard. 



Northern_Wind said:


> Beautiful tank! You seemed to catch your fish at the perfect moment. They're just staring at each other! :tongue:


Thanks!! I didn't even notice that until you said something. I have to take a bunch of pictures just to get a couple good ones. 

I just got in another shipment of red cherry shrimp, and have added them to the tank. So I have around 75 in there now if none of the juvies have been ate. Several of the new ones are berried females. I will have one more shipment of them coming in next week from another source, to get a little different genetics in the tank. It will be interesting to see how everything works out with the shrimp and my selection of small fish for this tank. The largest of the fish so far is the furcata rainbows. There are plenty of hiding places, and as the plants grow in there will be even more. So the shrimp should make it.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> I sell them to help support my MTS habit.


Are you really balancing the outgoing with the incoming money from selling fish?

Sounds like it doesn't matter to you.


----------



## Trallen44

There hasn't been a lot of changes, but here are some new pics. I am hoping to trim some of the vals tomorrow. I might change up some of the hornwort too. I have noticed that the ember tetras like to school pretty good. And the adult shrimp seem to hang out around the driftwood with the christmas moss on it. The pics aren't that great, but I have been stuck in the recliner with my leg up for the last 3 days. So I made use of the zoom lens on the camera. I end up seeing the khuli loaches a lot more than I figured I would when I put them in here. I had thought that would be the last time I would see them baring a rescape with all the hiding places they have now.

Left side










Center










Right Side


----------



## Hilde

How do you trim the vals?


----------



## Trallen44

I haven't done it before, but I am just going to use scissors to cut them a few inches from the water line.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> Are you really balancing the outgoing with the incoming money from selling fish?
> 
> Sounds like it doesn't matter to you.


It doesn't balance out right now. Maybe one day it will. But for me I have allways raised some kind of animal for as long as I can remember. Fish are something I can raise here in the city. And it does help out on the expenses some. I should be getting another pair of kribs in hopefully this next week. With two different variations of the more colorful kribs, I should make a little more money on them. But it will take some time before the new kribs pair up and start raising I am sure. It isn't a fast money making business. It takes a good bit of time to get the spawns and raise them up to a sellable size. I am still waiting for my Nigerian reds to spawn again. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I haven't had a chance to do any triming in the 55 yet. Been busy doing a little yard work, and killing snails and cleaning up a few spawning tanks for some new arrivals. Today I got in my new pair of kribs. They are a wild pair of Pelvicachromis sp Blue Fin Roloffi. They are still settleing in and coloring back up. I am very happy with them. I took a couple of pics that aren't that great, as I like to imbibe when I am working in the yard. But you can tell they are fish. LOL One is when they were acclimateing and the other is a bit after they were released and started to color up. I will take some new pics in a couple of days once they get used to their new home.


----------



## ball3r

wow great job on this low tech, man u only have 32w on 55g that's truely low tech. Does ur plant grow fast? thx


----------



## Trallen44

ball3r said:


> wow great job on this low tech, man u only have 32w on 55g that's truely low tech. Does ur plant grow fast? thx


Thanks! Glad you like my tank. They don't grow fast, it takes awhile to notice a difference in them. But that makes it easier to maintain and not as much work as a high tech tank that has to be trimmed all the time.


----------



## sunfire99

Tim, are you taking pictures of plastic fish and posting them on here again? 32 Watts really? That's awesome!! I guess I missed that. 

Cool fish, really.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> Tim, are you taking pictures of plastic fish and posting them on here again? 32 Watts really? That's awesome!! I guess I missed that.
> 
> Cool fish, really.:thumbsup:


SHHHHHHHHHH You aren't suposed to tell my secrets!







Really, just one 32 watt 10,000K 48" bulb on my tank. Thanks! I will get some new pics whenever I get the minor trim done on the tank.


----------



## wkndracer

Trallen44 said:


> They don't grow fast, it takes awhile to notice a difference in them. But that makes it easier to maintain and not as much work as a high tech tank that has to be trimmed all the time.


Caught up on your string posts this morning with a cup of coffee, its been awhile since I sat and just read to see whats happening. It made a nice wake up reading about it again. The fact its growing slowly, staying clean, stable and low maintenance. I'm still amazed at the package you put together :thumbsup: its grown into a 'ta da' tank with hardly a 'to do' or 'oh crap' in the middle.

Those leggy Vals your thinking of trimming, I'd like to put my 0.02 on here. Sure they're climbing getting 'leggy' because of the lower light levels we believe but, in nature with the sun overhead in streams they do the same thing. Mature plants breath / pull CO2 with emerged leaves. My Bacopa grow straight up single stem in my low tech until they reach the waterline then start branching all over the stems at almost every leaf node.

My chain swords morph into long leaf monsters over time also and I topped them starting out. I didn't like the look as the square cut ends never healed and its the first place I saw stag horn algae is on those damaged ends. In the corners and back I'm leaving them long now and in front when they get too long I mow the yard 1/2" - 1" crew cut and they restart with shorter tops and the growth cycle repeats. I don't really like the weed eater flat cut appearance but at gravel level they haven't developed any algae issues. In the back on bigger water changes I look at leaf conditions and any showing algae or cell damage I trace back and nip short.

Still my favorite low tech on the web keep it going :thumbsup:


----------



## sunfire99

Tim, I reread this entire journal again last night. Just amazing how the tank looks, and then to realize just how low tech the approach is you're doing this with, makes me think we just overcomplicate our hobbies sometimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Caught up on your string posts this morning with a cup of coffee, its been awhile since I sat and just read to see whats happening. It made a nice wake up reading about it again. The fact its growing slowly, staying clean, stable and low maintenance. I'm still amazed at the package you put together :thumbsup: its grown into a 'ta da' tank with hardly a 'to do' or 'oh crap' in the middle.
> 
> Those leggy Vals your thinking of trimming, I'd like to put my 0.02 on here. Sure they're climbing getting 'leggy' because of the lower light levels we believe but, in nature with the sun overhead in streams they do the same thing. Mature plants breath / pull CO2 with emerged leaves. My Bacopa grow straight up single stem in my low tech until they reach the waterline then start branching all over the stems at almost every leaf node.
> 
> My chain swords morph into long leaf monsters over time also and I topped them starting out. I didn't like the look as the square cut ends never healed and its the first place I saw stag horn algae is on those damaged ends. In the corners and back I'm leaving them long now and in front when they get too long I mow the yard 1/2" - 1" crew cut and they restart with shorter tops and the growth cycle repeats. I don't really like the weed eater flat cut appearance but at gravel level they haven't developed any algae issues. In the back on bigger water changes I look at leaf conditions and any showing algae or cell damage I trace back and nip short.
> 
> Still my favorite low tech on the web keep it going :thumbsup:


Glad you enjoy my thread as much as I enjoy yours and a few others. The only problem I had with the rescape was a slight bit of algae. It has cleared up for the most part now. I am also amazed at how good it has done with as little time as I have been able to spend on it. I understand where you are coming from on trimming the vals. I think for now I am going to do a test cut on a few that are under the HOB filter that when they get this long they tend to blow down into the other plants. My thoughts on trimming them other than having them grow up and across the tank, was to keep it from blocking too much light to my other plants. Even though most all of my plants are low light, I still try to get them all plenty of light if I can. I really do apreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> Tim, I reread this entire journal again last night. Just amazing how the tank looks, and then to realize just how low tech the approach is you're doing this with, makes me think we just overcomplicate our hobbies sometimes. :thumbsup:


Thanks Steve! I am glad you like my tank. My super low tech aproach was due to lack of knowledge and money at the time I first set it up. But since it is doing so great I don't want to try and go high tech and then mess it up. I follow the old rule if it ain't broke don't fix it. I know I can't grow some of the higher light plants, but I am happy with what I can grow and have in my tank. I have been enjoying your thread on your tank also. Can't wait to see how it comes along after a few months time.


----------



## sunfire99

Got any new pictures Tim? Surely you've trimmed by now.:icon_smil


----------



## Trallen44

I haven't done anything on the tanks. I am not sure what all is going on now, but I am hurting pretty good. So I am just going to try and take it easy and hopefully I will feel beter soon. I will update this with pics as soon as I am able to get the trim done.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, what is bad news for some, is good news for me considering what all I have been through. I now have a hernia. So I get to have another surgery. But I am very thankful and relieved that it isn't something more serious. I am going to try and get some work done on the tanks tomorrow night and get some new pics to post.


----------



## sunfire99

I bet that's a major load off Tim. Glad top hear it, now get back to work. lol Glad to see you're back causing trouble.


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> I bet that's a major load off Tim. Glad top hear it, now get back to work. lol Glad to see you're back causing trouble.


Thanks! Yes, it is a major load of my brain. I think I ate more tonight than I have the last few days. And I am one that loves to eat! I will get back to work tomorrow night after work. When I am in a good mood, I love to cause as much trouble as possible!! LOL


----------



## sunfire99

So.......we ever going to see updates? lol How's everything going with the tanks?


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> So.......we ever going to see updates? lol How's everything going with the tanks?


Everything is going pretty good with the tanks, I just haven't been able to do anything with them. With everything else that has been going on, and trying to get the yard in decent shape I have been neglecting the tanks a bit. I am going to top them off with water in a bit, and I will take some pics of the 55 to post tomorrow. I am hoping now that I have the yard as good as I can get it for now that I will feel good enough tomorrow night to do water changes and trim up the 55. I went to the new Dr. today and found out a little of the plan. I have to get a scan tomorrow morning, go back to the Dr. Monday afternoon and have surgery on Wed. or Thurs. of next week and be off work for a week. But I will update with new pics tomorrow! I promise. Even if it just shows how the tank looks now before the trim.


----------



## sunfire99

I'm just giving you some hell Tim. Take care of yourself, and that yard. I spend a lot of time on my yard as well. I'm fighting a mole infestation that's pissing me off. Hope the surgery goes well, and look forward to seeing some new pictures.


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> I'm just giving you some hell Tim. Take care of yourself, and that yard. I spend a lot of time on my yard as well. I'm fighting a mole infestation that's pissing me off. Hope the surgery goes well, and look forward to seeing some new pictures.


I know, I did get a good many pics taken last night. I am done with my scan, and will be heading to work in a bit. But I thought I would give you one pic to look at. I sure am glad I don't have any moles here! :hihi: Thanks!

FTS










More pics to come later tonight.


----------



## Trallen44

Here are the other pics I promised.

Left side











Center











Right side











Pics of red cherry shrimp






























With male signifer rainbow





















Kuhli Loaches





















Ember tetra










Hengli rasbora


----------



## brion0

Looking good Tim.


----------



## sunfire99

That's just a really nice looking tank Tim. I still can't believe how good all those plants look under that lighting and cool variety of livestock as well. Nice job, again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trallen44

brion0 said:


> Looking good Tim.


Thanks Brion, when do we get to see some updates on your tanks?



sunfire99 said:


> That's just a really nice looking tank Tim. I still can't believe how good all those plants look under that lighting and cool variety of livestock as well. Nice job, again!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Steve, I think I just got lucky, but it is slowly getting to where I want it to be.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, a update on me and the tank. After the scan they didn't do surgery per say. But they did remove what they thought was a knot of scar tissue. After sending it off, they found more cancer. So I am going to be getting a 2nd opinion about what needs to be done treatment wise. I have been hurting enough that I haven't done much with the tank. But I have taken a couple pain pills and am going to try and get the trim done on the tank this afternoon since I have a few new plants coming in the mail the first of the week. So hopefully I will have some new pics to put up on here soon.


----------



## sunfire99

Good luck with the second opinion Tim. Keep us updated and looking forward to seeing tank photos when you feel like messing with it.


----------



## nytowl83

The Tank looks although it doesnt have that "manicured garden" garden feel.. looks so natural yet really nice. 

Good luck


----------



## Hilde

Where did you find your rocks? I wonder if they are adding nutrients to the water.


----------



## Trallen44

sunfire99 said:


> Good luck with the second opinion Tim. Keep us updated and looking forward to seeing tank photos when you feel like messing with it.


Thanks, I got some water changes done last night, but that is all I felt up to doing. 



nytowl83 said:


> The Tank looks although it doesnt have that "manicured garden" garden feel.. looks so natural yet really nice.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!



Hilde said:


> Where did you find your rocks? I wonder if they are adding nutrients to the water.


I got the petrified wood from someone here local. I am not sure where he got it from.


----------



## dm76

Hey Tim,

I just read this entire thread since I am starting something to hopefully be similar to this. I actually have 2-25 watt T-8s over a 50 gallon, no CO2. I just ordered a bunch of plants, as I have read it is good to stock it heavily so algae does not grow. I'll get some pics posted hopefully this weekend after I get it planted. So with your situation, you still don't dose any ferts, except a little iron? Do the fish do a good part in giving the plants the nutrients? Any tips would be appreciated. Its good to see you can have a nice looking tank like that without all the hi tech equipment.


----------



## wkndracer

Petrified wood RARELY leaches anything into the water column. Tank looks really good Tim.


----------



## Hilde

dm76 said:


> I actually have 2-25 watt T-8s over a 50 gallon, no CO2.



I think the main reason trallen's tank works is that he has good quality bulb. He has 1- 32 watt 10,000 K bulb by Zoo Med. Also he only has 1 demanding plant, ludwiga. I noticed the base of the plant does not have leaves.*
*


----------



## dm76

Actually one of my bulbs is that same Zoo Med 10k bulb, the other is 8k. I am getting mostly anubias, crypts, and some swords. But I have another thread started in the journal section once I get it planted, so I don't take over his thread here. Thanks.


----------



## Trallen44

dm76 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> I just read this entire thread since I am starting something to hopefully be similar to this. I actually have 2-25 watt T-8s over a 50 gallon, no CO2. I just ordered a bunch of plants, as I have read it is good to stock it heavily so algae does not grow. I'll get some pics posted hopefully this weekend after I get it planted. So with your situation, you still don't dose any ferts, except a little iron? Do the fish do a good part in giving the plants the nutrients? Any tips would be appreciated. Its good to see you can have a nice looking tank like that without all the hi tech equipment.


I don't dose ferts except the iron as needed. I have had a little algea here and there, but nothing bad. My tank had been up and going for over a year this time around before I started with live plants. The fish do a good job supplying everything else. My tank may be a little overstocked, but they are all small fish and with it being pretty heavily planted it makes for a good balance. If I can help you out any, just let me know. I will have to check your thread out.



wkndracer said:


> Petrified wood RARELY leaches anything into the water column. Tank looks really good Tim.


Thanks Mike! I think I am still a novice compared to your tanks though.


----------



## Trallen44

Just wanted to update this a little bit. I haven't been able to do anything on this tank like I want too. It is still running with just top offs. They had found more cancer, and then when more tests were run they found even more. I will be starting my first round of treatments on Monday, so I am not sure when I will be able to do any work on this tank. It needs a trim done to it, and I have more plants to put in it to get them a little thicker like I want. Hopefully after the first round, when I am on my 2 week off period I will be feeling better and be able to work on it. I will post new pics whenever I actually am able to do some work on it.


----------



## Tex Gal

I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer. I'll pray for you. I'm glad you have your tank to watch and enjoy.


----------



## wkndracer

Your in my thoughts for a moment everyday and I pray for positive results.
Keep kickin' it.


----------



## Trallen44

Tex Gal said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the cancer. I'll pray for you. I'm glad you have your tank to watch and enjoy.





wkndracer said:


> Your in my thoughts for a moment everyday and I pray for positive results.
> Keep kickin' it.


Thanks y'all! The support, well wishes, thoughts and prayers help alot!!! I do enjoy looking at my tanks, just wish I could keep them up like I used too and want too. I know that as soon as I get to feeling better I will be back to working on them like before and hopefully making them look even better.


----------



## Hilde

Having had friends whom dealt with cancer, I think it wise to find a place that will suggestion nutrition supplements along with the chemical treatments. For the side affects to the chemicals can be terrible. No one Doctor has all of the answers. They all think their way is the best.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, the first week was very rough. I am still feeling side affects of the chemo. Hopefully within the next few weeks, I will be able to do some work on my tanks. I am a little more with it today. Hopefully I will be even better tomorrow. I C things I want to do on the tank, just don't have energy to do it.


----------



## bookpage

I have been reading Tim's post and wonder if anyone has heard from him about how is doing health wise.


----------



## Trallen44

bookpage said:


> I have been reading Tim's post and wonder if anyone has heard from him about how is doing health wise.


Hello, thanks for the inquery. I got some great news today from the Dr. After 2 rounds of heavy chemo there has been significant improvement. I am hopeing after a couple more rounds that all of the tumors will be gone. My tanks have suffered a little bit, because I haven't been able to do as much on them as I would like to. I am feeling pretty good this week, but know that next week with chemo I won't be up to as much. I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and support. It has really helped me keep my spirits up during the roughest parts of chemo. Hopefully before too much longer, I will have a update on the tank too.


----------



## skratikans

I hope you recover quickly! What kind of cancer do you have?


----------



## Trallen44

skratikans said:


> I hope you recover quickly! What kind of cancer do you have?


Thank you. It is skin cancer, that after the offending mole was removed started forming tumors in the lymphnodes and then spreading from there. I finally found a good doctor and am getting the treatment I need to beat this.


----------



## th08tu

Hey Tim, 
I just spent over an hour reading you whole thread. I hope you are doing ok as it has been a while since anybody posted. Having had family go through cancer I somewhat know what you are going through, but I am sure whatever I think I know about it, you would have much more experience. If it makes you feel any better five years later and all of my 4 family members who had it are all 100% healthy. I am sure you will be the same shortly! Anyways great tank, good luck, and we are all thinking of you!


----------



## Trallen44

th08tu said:


> Hey Tim,
> I just spent over an hour reading you whole thread. I hope you are doing ok as it has been a while since anybody posted. Having had family go through cancer I somewhat know what you are going through, but I am sure whatever I think I know about it, you would have much more experience. If it makes you feel any better five years later and all of my 4 family members who had it are all 100% healthy. I am sure you will be the same shortly! Anyways great tank, good luck, and we are all thinking of you!


THank you for spending the time to go through the whole thread, and for the well wishes.

UPDATES:

After 4 rounds of chemo, they did some more tests and did not see any tumors. I have since had one more round of chemo, and have at least one more round to go the week after Thanksgiving. If that is the last one, I hope to have my strength back enough to go back to work by the middle of January.

Now for the tank, all I have done for the most part is top it off with water. It does have some issues with algea, and the hornwort has overgrown the top. I am trying to get a few things done on some of my other tanks as I can, before working on the 55. That way I can take most of the hornwort out and put some in my other tanks. Anyways, here are some pics of how it is looking now. The right side is pretty dark from the hornwort and some algea blocking out the light.

FTS










Left side










Center










Right side


----------



## oldpunk78

> ...they did some more tests and did not see any tumors.


that's awesome news! i hope you hit the back to 100% mark soon. 

dude, your hornwort is out of control! lol so all you did was top-offs? that will look great after you're able to do a little maintenance. i can't wait for those pics, hope to see them soon!


----------



## brion0

I can grow that much algae trying to take care of a tank. Looks good to me. Glad to see an update.


----------



## Trallen44

oldpunk78 said:


> that's awesome news! i hope you hit the back to 100% mark soon.
> 
> dude, your hornwort is out of control! lol so all you did was top-offs? that will look great after you're able to do a little maintenance. i can't wait for those pics, hope to see them soon!


Thanks, I will find out some time in December. Top offs is pretty much all I have been able to do. I did pull some of the hair algae out once, but that is it. I am working on the other tanks slowly but surely, hopefully I will get to the 55 also.



brion0 said:


> I can grow that much algae trying to take care of a tank. Looks good to me. Glad to see an update.


Thanks, hopefully I can get enough energy to finish the other tanks and do the 55. I think a couple hours if that on the 55 and it will be back in great shape. Someone is sending me some plants, so I may add to it a little bit.


----------



## topfrog007

Even when your tank has lots of algae it still looks good!

The pics on page 12 are cool because it looks like a big tree on the right hand side.


----------



## th08tu

I second that lol, I have to work hard to get that much algae in my tank. Also I am glad to here you are doing better. I know it has been pretty rough for you but at least you have beat it!


----------



## Trallen44

topfrog007 said:


> Even when your tank has lots of algae it still looks good!
> 
> The pics on page 12 are cool because it looks like a big tree on the right hand side.


Thanks! That was the look I was going for. Hope to get it to really looking good once I can clean up the tank a bit.



th08tu said:


> I second that lol, I have to work hard to get that much algae in my tank. Also I am glad to here you are doing better. I know it has been pretty rough for you but at least you have beat it!


Thank you! I will find out sometime in Dec I hope if I am done with it all. If not just after the first of the year. 

Since I didn't get anything done with this tank but a top off, it will be awhile yet before I am able to dig in and get it back in the shape I really want it to be in. On a side note, I think because of all the over growth of hornwort I am ending up with some babies in the tank.


----------



## Trallen44

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

A small update on me. After the last tests, most of the cancer is gone. But in one area it grew some. So I will be doing more chemo, and also some radiation. I was hoping I would be done with it and be able to get back to work and get my tanks back in shape, but it will still be a bit before that happens.


----------



## Inshan

Hello Tim,
Just finished reading the entire thread. I am a newbie and am about to begin a 55g low tech tank. So far I have picked up a used 55g off craigslist, and it came with the usual two lights in the lid. Your 55g tank is my inspiration. 

Merry Christmas, and I wish you good health.


----------



## sewingalot

Trallen44 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!
> 
> A small update on me. After the last tests, most of the cancer is gone. But in one area it grew some. So I will be doing more chemo, and also some radiation. I was hoping I would be done with it and be able to get back to work and get my tanks back in shape, but it will still be a bit before that happens.


I hope you had a very Merry Christmas! I am glad you are doing so well. The latest round of chemo/radiation will get the last of it and you'll be feeling better in no time!


----------



## Trallen44

Inshan said:


> Hello Tim,
> Just finished reading the entire thread. I am a newbie and am about to begin a 55g low tech tank. So far I have picked up a used 55g off craigslist, and it came with the usual two lights in the lid. Your 55g tank is my inspiration.
> 
> Merry Christmas, and I wish you good health.


Glad you enjoyed my thread and that my tank has inspired you on a planted tank. When I first started, I had the two light system on my tank as well. I look forward to seeing what you create with your tank.



sewingalot said:


> I hope you had a very Merry Christmas! I am glad you are doing so well. The latest round of chemo/radiation will get the last of it and you'll be feeling better in no time!


Thanks, I did have a great Christmas, spent it with family and had lots of good food.


----------



## wkndracer

Hey Tim, Glad to see a post with positive treatment results!roud:
Hope 2010 see's you clearing the health issues so you can keep us on our toes.


----------



## pinecone

I just read through your thread here and I find your tank inspiring! I hope you have a happy new year and return to full health really soon! I look forward to more updates on your tank when you're feeling better.


----------



## MlDukes

Love the post and watching the tank evolve after the rescape! sorry to hear about the rough times and im glad to hear things are looking up for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers! I feel like i know you after reading through all 13 pages of your post, lol. I've had aquariums for years, I tried live plants once but unfortunately they were destroyed by the occupants of the tank. Now several years later i have decided to try my hand at it again. (diff fish of course lol) I didnt realize one could achive such a lush green aquascape without all the fancy lighting c02 and ferts. Reading your post has changed my game plan a bit. I think I'm gonna save some $$ and keep it low tech. I tore down my 55g and gave it a thorough cleaning. I already have my substrate "60lb black eco-complete + 40lb black sand" I plan to start a journal as I get a lil closer to set up. "I look forward to everyones input" I threw together an old 10g to use as a grow tank, in hopes that I can propagate some plants without having to buy so many. So far so good. My next step is to figure out my hardscape and lighting. I love the natural look of driftwood and plan to find some with character alongside one of my area lakes. Do you have any exp with hand picked driftwood. Im a lil concerned about leaching out the tannins as the size driftwood I need will be to large to boil. any suggestions for hardscape?? I thought i had made up my mind on the lighting and found a bargain on a 2x54w t5 HO setup but now im afraid that that may be too much light to use without also requiring ferts and co2. Whats your opinion? 

P.S. Shoot me a msg next time you do some trimming I would love to take some of that excess off your hands. 

likewise to anyone else who reads this I am in desperate need of some cheap plants to stock my 55g. Any trimmings would be great, id be happy to pay shipping

Thanks for the great post!!

PEACE


----------



## Takedakai

I just finished reading through this thread from the beginning.

Tim you really have an amazing tank here! It is a real inspiration to all of us that are attempting the low-tech approach. 

I hope and pray that you will have a happy and very healthy 2010 so you can get back to your 55g 

Thanks for all of the great info and pictures!


----------



## Trallen44

wkndracer said:


> Hey Tim, Glad to see a post with positive treatment results!roud:
> Hope 2010 see's you clearing the health issues so you can keep us on our toes.


Thanks Mike, hopefully in a couple months I can get back keeping everyone on their toes. 



pinecone said:


> I just read through your thread here and I find your tank inspiring! I hope you have a happy new year and return to full health really soon! I look forward to more updates on your tank when you're feeling better.


Thank you, I am glad that my tank can inspire other people. I know I have been inspired by other peoples tanks as well.



MlDukes said:


> Love the post and watching the tank evolve after the rescape! sorry to hear about the rough times and im glad to hear things are looking up for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers! I feel like i know you after reading through all 13 pages of your post, lol. I've had aquariums for years, I tried live plants once but unfortunately they were destroyed by the occupants of the tank. Now several years later i have decided to try my hand at it again. (diff fish of course lol) I didnt realize one could achive such a lush green aquascape without all the fancy lighting c02 and ferts. Reading your post has changed my game plan a bit. I think I'm gonna save some $$ and keep it low tech. I tore down my 55g and gave it a thorough cleaning. I already have my substrate "60lb black eco-complete + 40lb black sand" I plan to start a journal as I get a lil closer to set up. "I look forward to everyones input" I threw together an old 10g to use as a grow tank, in hopes that I can propagate some plants without having to buy so many. So far so good. My next step is to figure out my hardscape and lighting. I love the natural look of driftwood and plan to find some with character alongside one of my area lakes. Do you have any exp with hand picked driftwood. Im a lil concerned about leaching out the tannins as the size driftwood I need will be to large to boil. any suggestions for hardscape?? I thought i had made up my mind on the lighting and found a bargain on a 2x54w t5 HO setup but now im afraid that that may be too much light to use without also requiring ferts and co2. Whats your opinion?
> 
> P.S. Shoot me a msg next time you do some trimming I would love to take some of that excess off your hands.
> 
> likewise to anyone else who reads this I am in desperate need of some cheap plants to stock my 55g. Any trimmings would be great, id be happy to pay shipping
> 
> Thanks for the great post!!
> 
> PEACE


Thanks, I don't have any experience with local driftwood. I bought a box of malaysian driftwood. You can stack the pieces to make a larger piece, and if you get tired of how it looks you can always change the shape of it. You do get some tannins, but with regular water changes they go away fast enough. And in the meantime, the fish seem to enjoy it. For me, that much light would be too much for a 55 gal low tech tank. Good luck on your tank, hopefully you will start a thread of your own on it to share with everyone.



Takedakai said:


> I just finished reading through this thread from the beginning.
> 
> Tim you really have an amazing tank here! It is a real inspiration to all of us that are attempting the low-tech approach.
> 
> I hope and pray that you will have a happy and very healthy 2010 so you can get back to your 55g
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info and pictures!


Thank you, I am glad that my thread has been interesting enough for people to read it all the way through. I hope it also shows that there are no set rules to make a planted tank be lush and full of plants. I have broken some rules before I knew about them, and it has worked for me. Hopefully it gives people the confidence to go out on their own some and find out what works best and easiest for them.


----------



## Trallen44

Since I haven't posted much of anything in awhile, and a few people are wondering what I am up to, and where I will turn up or what I will say next, I thought I would give a little update on things. I haven't been able to do anything with the tanks still, so they are still just coasting along the best they can. On a little longer break between chemo rounds about a month ago I was able to finish building about 800 or so feet of fence at my parents that I had started last year. That felt really good to get done, even though it took me a lot longer since I am still not back 100% yet. Helped a lot mentally, and some of y'all know I need all the help I can get there!! LOL Had several tests done over a month or two, and the last of the tumors were unchanged. So there is a possibility that they are dead. Got some new tests done today, and will find out the results on Monday. Will figure out what to do next once I get those. I am going to try and get some work done on the tanks before anymore treatment, but that just depends on my energy levels. I am still trying to build back up from chemo a few weeks ago. Hope everyone and their tanks are doing great! 

P.S. Mike, you need to update your tank threads!! :flick: LOL


----------



## lauraleellbp

Best of luck, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## wkndracer

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah updates are due I know. Making a three day run North for a wedding next week so trying to get the tanks caught up this week now that the outage is over. Might get things cleared enough for a pic or two. Go to work, come home, kick the dog, yell at the wife and hit the kid or update the threads,,, I guess I'll give the dog a break :icon_roll
If I could just send out a couple of fish bombs I would be fine.

Glad to see ya caught on to the dig the other day and wish I did a better job of keeping up with everything. Your way over due for good news so I'm hoping it's soon. Keep hanging in there.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I had surgery the begining of July to remove tumors, because they were causing blood flow problems in my leg. They were able to remove most of them. Things went downhill from there with not being able to eat for a month or so. But as of last week I have gotten back to eating and am building some strength back. But I had some new scans done and the cancer has spread again. But the results are the best possibilty of being bad news. I still have a fight ahead of me, but I am keeping it up with all I have. My tank has finnally gone down hill with not being able to do much to it. But I am determined to fix it back up some even if I have to get some help in the next week, so I have something that I can look over and enjoy from my recliner where I spend most of my time. It may not look as great as I once had it, but I will do the best I can with it until I have the cancer beat and can really work on it again like I used too. As soon as I get some new plants and fish in it, I will post a few pics.


----------



## Trallen44

I got some new plants in yesterday. Not a lot, but enough to make the tank look decent again. I wasn't able to take all the time I would have liked to get everything just perfect, but it is a huge change, and I am happy with it now. I will be getting some new fish for the tank in the next week, and once those are added, I am sure the plants will really start filling in and growing and I might get a big surprise at how well the tank will come together on it's own. They aren't the best of pics, but they are what I could take last night. When I feel up to it and can take some better ones I will post them. But this will give you a pretty good idea of how it looks now.

FTS









Left side









Center









Right side


----------



## sewingalot

I am glad you are feeling better. What a relaxing tank to look at while you fight this disease. The tank looks very natural, almost like I could wander down to the creek and see this same design.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Looks nice! 

I'm curious to see how your Madagascar lace works out for you - I've never had success keeping one of those in a low light tank but I hear it's do-able so hopefully your luck will be better than mine.


----------



## Trallen44

sewingalot said:


> I am glad you are feeling better. What a relaxing tank to look at while you fight this disease. The tank looks very natural, almost like I could wander down to the creek and see this same design.


Thank you. It is peacfull to look at, I am glad that it is looking better now. It was just very sad to look at before I added these plants. I am thinking about putting the old bulb back in the light and see if that will make a difference on qhat happens with all the plants.



lauraleellbp said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> I'm curious to see how your Madagascar lace works out for you - I've never had success keeping one of those in a low light tank but I hear it's do-able so hopefully your luck will be better than mine.


Thanks!! THe Lace leaf has been in this tank for several years. It gets big, then can die back some but I just leave it alone and it starts growing again. It is one of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## Trallen44

I got my fish in this week, and I got some more java fern in which I will be planting later today. I had a few problems come up, but I don't think they will cause any big problems. Some are already taken care of, and others should be later today. The HOB filter started making a lot of noise. A cleaning would have probably fixed it, but since it has a good bit of age on it, I decided to replace it. I am starting more chemo next week, and don't want to have to worry about what would happen if it went out at that time. They are cheap enough to replace easily. The other problem is my 48" light fixture hasn't been liking the new bulb, so I tried putting the old one back in, and it just isn't bright enough. And since it is a T-10 fixture, you can't find new bulbs easily for it. But since I have the 2 old 24" light fixtures, I am just going to get new bulbs for them today. I prefer the full light across the tank rather than the 2 smaller bulbs, but I will have to deal with that for now. When I do get a new fixture, I may go up on light a little bit, and I don't want to throw things out of wack right now and get a algae problem when I am not able to do anything about it. So I am going to play it safe and cheaper for now with the lights and just get some new bulbs. I am also thinking about putting some java moss on the driftwood since I lost all my christmas moss. I have some java moss on hand, and I can always change it out later when I feel better. Hopefully I will have a few new pics to post once all this is done in the next day or so.


----------



## Hilde

Trallen44 said:


> When I do get a new fixture, I may go up on light a little bit.


You could try a Solarmax T5NO (search for solarmax at link) or get a single T5HO from hydroponics store as Hyzer did and raise it too keep low tech.


----------



## Trallen44

Hilde said:


> You could try a Solarmax T5NO (search for solarmax at link) or get a single T5HO from hydroponics store as Hyzer did and raise it too keep low tech.


Thanks for the info. It is going to be awhile before I buy a new light fixture for this tank. But I will keep this in mind when I do.


----------



## Trallen44

Well, I have my tank set up like it is going to be for awhile now. I have the smaller 24" light strips back on my tank. Each one has a new 18" T-8 6500K 15W bulb in it. I prefer to have the 48" bulb across the tank, but that isn't going to happen for awhile. I added some more java fern to it, and moved a few of the crypts out of the way of the lace leaf plant. I also added some java moss to the one piece of driftwood and rearanged how it faces. Was hoping to start chemo this week, but my blood counts aren't good enough so we will try again next week. Here are some pics I took tonight of the tank. 

Not sure of total numbers, but below is a list of fish and numbers if known.

Hengli rasboras
Ember tetras
Kuhli loaches
6 pigmy cory cats
2 horseface loaches
2 dwarf powder blue gouramies

And on to the pics!

FTS











Left side










Center










Right side


----------



## Trallen44

Here are a few more pics. 

Left side



















Center










Right side


----------



## Algaegator

Cool tank. The blue gouramis really stand out. I may have to give one of the lace plants a try once my tank stabilizes -- it has been in the back of my mind for a while and your success with it gives my (likely false) hope.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## waya81

Very nice


----------



## oldpunk78

lookin good tim! 

do your gouramies get along with each other? when i had them, one would always bully the other.


----------



## Trallen44

Algaegator said:


> Cool tank. The blue gouramis really stand out. I may have to give one of the lace plants a try once my tank stabilizes -- it has been in the back of my mind for a while and your success with it gives my (likely false) hope.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam


Thanks! The gouramies are the only big fish in the tank. The others are all small and provide lots of activity. Lace plants last for a little while in hotter tanks, but then go south. I have figured that out over time. It does better in cooler true low tech low light tanks. 



waya81 said:


> Very nice


Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing the rest of your tank come together.



oldpunk78 said:


> lookin good tim!
> 
> do your gouramies get along with each other? when i had them, one would always bully the other.


Thanks! They do chase each other some, but there is enough cover and being in a 55 they have enough room too get away from each other. The first couple days were the worst, but they have settled down pretty good now.


----------



## Algaegator

Trallen44 said:


> Lace plants last for a little while in hotter tanks, but then go south. I have figured that out over time. It does better in cooler true low tech low light tanks.


Ah -- the secret revealed. I went back through your post & didn't find mention of temperature. Care to share? :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Looking at how nice your tank is makes me ponder why I am not going low tech on my 55 gallon.


----------



## tuffgong

R.I.P. My Low Tech Brother in Planted Tanks! You will be missed!


----------



## wkndracer

Be at peace my friend:icon_sad:


----------



## msnikkistar

Rest in Peace


----------



## Blackwater

How sad to type rest in peace.. I was so curious while reading all the posts from the beginning until this page..


----------



## Hilde

tuffgong said:


> R.I.P. My Low Tech Brother in Planted Tanks! You will be missed!


I referred Trallen's tank to someone whom wants to just use root tabs as Trallen did. I was not aware that he died. What was his full name?


----------



## Olskule

Hilde said:


> I referred Trallen's tank to someone whom wants to just use root tabs as Trallen did. I was not aware that he died. What was his full name?


Hi, Hilde. I saw your post about Trallen's tank and read the whole thing, too; thanks for pointing it out. According to other posts on the forum, his name was Tim Allen, so I assume his middle initial was "R". I'm not sure how to copy/paste with this phone, but search the forum for "trallen" and you'll find the post with more information.

Olskule


----------

